# Triage Training



## BrandoEMT (Oct 6, 2006)

I am working on a presentation for START Triage.  I've scoured the interet for information and have the basics however I don't know how to deliver it so that it isn't the same as all other triage presentations.  For one audience I can get away with having hands-on scenarios but with another possible audience they expect to sit on their butts and sleep.  What could I do to switch things up?  Does anyone have any information on START Triage that I could incorporate to the basics that I have gathered?  Thanks for your help.

Brando


----------



## Luckydogg0404 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I am a student and obviously have limited knowledge of EMS, but here is what i would do in your situation. Since knowledge is power, and the best way to attain knowledge is through hands on experience, i would try to recall a personal experience, or create a certain situation and take it step by step and explain the steps to be taken in each. Just think to yourself, " what is the best actions to be taken in any situation"? Relay those facts intermittently. You will do fine. I have had to give several lectures about different things in past employment and it always worked well for me and the class. Hope that spurs a good idea of your own. Good luck and God bless! Also try getting a few of the "sleeping" type audience to help you reenact a situation. They will find it stimulating and fun!


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 25, 2006)

One thing you could do is use Soda bottles. Put Pt. information on the bottles throw them in to a basket and then scatter them around having the students triage them. They can use the ribbon. This is both inexpinsive and can be fun.


----------



## trauma1534 (Nov 26, 2006)

The way we did it in our class when I took it was pretty cool.  We went throught the classroom run down of how START works.  The basic info on triage and who get's what treatment.  After that, we took at break.  We were devided into two groups before our break.  We didn't know what the groups were for.  Group number one was called back in after the break.  Group number 2 was told to stay outside for another 10 min.  Group number one were the patients in this big event.  Each was given a peice of paper with patient info on it as to how they would act.  Some were walking wounded, some were dead, some were critical, you get the just of it.  Each one who played the part of the patient, was to put themselves in unique positions, ie; under tables, in closets, etc.  Lights went off, and all the second group had for light was flash lights.  The big even was suposed to simulate a tornato going through a supermarket.  

It was fun, and we learned alot too.  Another thing, different "responding providers" found themselves in unsafe situations, and someone had to assume command.  They had to learn to go through command.  They had to recognize who to send my what means of transport!  Who would be treated at all.  Very interesting.


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 26, 2006)

trauma1534 said:


> The way we did it in our class when I took it was pretty cool.  We went throught the classroom run down of how START works.  The basic info on triage and who get's what treatment.  After that, we took at break.  We were devided into two groups before our break.  We didn't know what the groups were for.  Group number one was called back in after the break.  Group number 2 was told to stay outside for another 10 min.  Group number one were the patients in this big event.  Each was given a peice of paper with patient info on it as to how they would act.  Some were walking wounded, some were dead, some were critical, you get the just of it.  Each one who played the part of the patient, was to put themselves in unique positions, ie; under tables, in closets, etc.  Lights went off, and all the second group had for light was flash lights.  The big even was suposed to simulate a tornato going through a supermarket.
> 
> It was fun, and we learned alot too.  Another thing, different "responding providers" found themselves in unsafe situations, and someone had to assume command.  They had to learn to go through command.  They had to recognize who to send my what means of transport!  Who would be treated at all.  Very interesting.



Remember this for class in a couple of weeks. I will let you teach MCI.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 26, 2006)

S.T.A.R.T. is a great MCI triage tool that can be used without any special equipment and appears to work well for the initial triage. Unfortunately, I have had to use this on a medium size MCI and it did pretty good. Of course, like any disaster there is room for improvement and workings, but over all it appeared to do the job good. 

Traffic triage, appears to still work best in the staging area, and when re-triaging occurs, as well most hospitals have adopted to this system nationally. 

R/r 911


----------

